# User Account Control keeps turning itself off!



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am experiencing reoccurring issues with User Account Control in Windows 10. These issues are being experienced on at least three laptops that I have configured (for use in a Domain environment).

Initially I made the 'error' of turning UAC (User Account Control) off but soon reaslised that it must be left on for the Windows Apps to work. The first give away was when the new Groove music player would not open when staff double clicked on their voicemail attachments.

Subsequently I turned UAC on to the setting shown below -










Ever since making the above change, from time to time - and I suspect that Windows updates may play a part - UAC inadvertently turns itself back off again. 

If anybody else has experienced this issue and overcome it can you please share your solution?

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Check the registry value.*
a. Go to Start/Search
b. Type in *regedit* press enter and then click on yes.
c. Go to the following location.
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\SystemEnableLUA*
d. If SystemEnableLUA *0* make it *1 *and restart the computer,


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi spunk.funk,

Thanks for your interest in my post. I have followed your instructions and would like to report that there is no registry key with the value that you specified in the indicated location (I have double, and triple checked).










Furthermore things have gotten stranger since my original post. Here are my current UAC settings.










Despite having UAC turned off I can access the Windows Apps such as the Edge Browser, and the Groove Music Player!

I definitely couldn't access Windows Apps with UAC at it's current setting when I first installed the operating system. Perhaps some subsequent Windows Updates have 'changed the rules'!

Any additional contributions will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the Registry, you have _Policies_ highlighted, now under _Policies_, double click on *System* on the Right you should see* EnableUA. *Double click it if the _Value Data_ is 0 make it a *1*. 
But if things are working with the settings you have now, then leave it alone.


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi,

I have just confirmed the setting, and it is indeed set to 1. I will do as advised and 'leave well enough alone'!










Thanks for all of your help.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------

